

Ask HN: Who is being paid for work on the night? - dotborg

I work from 9am to 5pm, but in "good old days" I used to code on the night. 9pm-5am used to be my best time - it's difficult to explain, but I love to work at midnight and early morning - family sleeping, neighbourhood sleeping, city sleeping, addictive silence. During the day I do all non-programming stuff<p>I know it can be true for freelancers, but is there some company rewarding their employees for working on the night? Specifically I mean programmers, designers and other creative people.<p>thanks
======
codegeek
"but is there some company rewarding their employees for working on the night?
Specifically I mean programmers, designers and other creative people."

Very unlikely if at all in 2012.

------
eshvk
There are people who give you one free meal per day which is dinner at 7 PM.
Does that count?

------
staunch
1\. Move to asia 2. Work remotely for a US company.

